# How to Properly Use a Waterless Washing Product - The Videos!



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Okay boys and girls, The Junkman is back with another video series. This time I cover the proper technique of using a waterless wash (OR quick detailer) product on your paint without damaging the paint. A lot of people experience scratches when using waterless wash products (even quick detailer sprays), because they use it at an inappropriate time. A quick detailer or waterless wash can yield positive results when used at a time that it was designed for. However, if you use it at a time when your car should be 2-bucket washed instead, you could end up being your paint's worst enemy. It is not the product that is at fault, it is your technique.

There are 2 types of dirt that will end up on your car: dust and everything else (everything else as in mud, film, a herd of bird droppings, etc...). Waterless wash or quick detailers are made for dust ONLY. Things like finger prints or something else that has just landed on your paint (like that special sauce from a Big Mac), can also be removed with a waterless wash or quick detailer. If a major area of the car is covered with anything else, you need to wash it, especially a car covered with a dirt film (which is what you find covering the car after driving it in the rain). A caked on spot of something like bird droppings can be removed using a waterless wash or quick detailer but you have to soak the spot real good and make sure that the substance is fully diluted enough to remove. Rubbing on it too soon will do nothing but scratch the paint.

Common sense is the key here. I can't list all the situations that these products can be used for but after watching these videos, you will have a good idea. With that said, on to the videos!










*The Videos!​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL at the matrix!... many people I know like that


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Sharmoota said:


> LOL at the matrix!... many people I know like that


Unplug them man, unplug them! :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

YES! Junkman is back! Brilliant videos mate, very informative ad its always good to observes techniques.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

People are still rubbing on their cars incorrectly. They need to see this!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Bump for the summer!


----------

